# cu/minicom



## thekorn (16. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Handy mit Bluetooth auf folgenden erschütternden Artikel gestoßen: http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2006/02/bluetooth/bluetooth.html.
Mein Ergeiz wurde geweckt, ich möchte das ganze mal ausprobieren.
Erschreckenderweise funktioniert alles soweit, nur mit "cu" habe ich Probleme. ich kann keine Befehle eingeben!
Nach der Eingabe von 
	
	
	



```
# cu -l /dev/rfcomm42
```
 bekomme ich ein 
	
	
	



```
connected.
```
 zurück. Wie gebe ich nun Kommandos wie "AT+CPBR=1", was sind im folgenden Beispiel aus dem Artikel überhaupt Komanndos und was sind Antworten?

```
# cu -l /dev/rfcomm42
Connected.
AT+CPBS="ME"
OK
AT+CPBR=1
+CPBR: 1,"",,"Paris Hilton"
OK
~.
Disconnected.
```

Vielen Dank.
Gruß
thekorn


----------

